# Default user titles



## Ithrynluin (Sep 17, 2008)

We've only ever had these three:

0-29 posts: Apprentice
30-99 posts: Guildsman
100+ posts: Loremaster

In my opinion they are too few, and they are rather bland and non-descipt.

Maybe we could have more of them, probably Tolkien related, but I'd prefer something more creative than just names of races (Man, Dwarf, Elf...).

Let's use this thread for brainstorming (if there's any interest in this, that is).


----------



## Illuin (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds interesting; but I’m not sure I follow you here. What exactly does this mean? I see names and signatures (kind of a forum newbie here; some lingo escapes me) .


----------



## Durin's Bane (Sep 17, 2008)

Never liked this stuff... there are always people trying to get to the next rank... What difference does it make how many posts one has? Isn't the quality of the posts and the time you've spent in the forum that matter? Not your spamming ability?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 17, 2008)

I see no problem with the ones already in place. Sure, they are bland, but non-descriptive works, in this case. Difficult to argue with, unlike your Man, Dwarf, elf thing. I am trying to figure out what kind of non-sensical order they could have been put in.   If you feel like changing them, why not stick with the Apprentice and Loremaster type stuff, which shows levels of fandom? No? Too bland? I'll think something up.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree with DB, I post on another forum (it's nothing compared to you, TTF!!) and we have this kind of thing... It ends up that you get elitist groups of people in the uppermost band, and everyone is just struggling to get their post count up...

The end result is that 80% of the forum is completely off topic.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 17, 2008)

Hummm, 

Well I do like the notion of having user ranks available, though who uses them anyway?

I would suggest...

Recruit: 0 -25

Soldier: 26 - 75

Guard: 76 - 225

Captain: 226 - 675

Lord (or lady): 676 - 1300

Loremaster Apprentice: 1301 - 2000 

Loremaster: 2001 - 3000 

Wizard: 3001+


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 17, 2008)

I kind of like the idea of titles but agree that post count (while fun to have and a personal nerd bragging point for me) doesn't really mean anything. Is it possible to have a time cap for when you can change? So that you can't just post nonsense to run it up over a period of 24 hours. Not that any current members would do that, but we have a Hobbit movie coming out which is bound to get a bunch of 12-year-olds in love with whoever is in the film posting (especially if it is James MacEvoy as Bilbo. He has eyes that . . . clears throat. . .). . . 

My suggestion, which may or may not be technically feasible.

First rank, 50 posts and one week on the forum.
Second rank, 100 posts and two weeks on the forum.
Third rank, 500, 1 month.
4th, 1000, 3 months.
5, 3000, 6 months,
6, 5000, 1 year.

Avoids spamming for a title, still "rewards" long term members.

I personally like

Halfling
Tween
Enting
Ent
Edain
Eldar.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Sep 18, 2008)

So, what about peeps like me, that have been here over a year, but with a relatively small post count? Would I be a 'Tween' or 'Eldar', in your system?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 18, 2008)

If the system had "tween" or "eldar" as the default user title for about 115 posts, and if you were not using a custom user title, then yes, I reckon you would.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm thinking that the Gilthoniel person is confused about what number of posts would be associated with which title. Sure, it could be going in the order they were typed, but that order seems to have no order. One race, a name for younger models of that race, a name for a younger model of a different race, that different race's name, a group of a third race, and a group of a fourth race. As we all know, all races are equal, so I can see why someone might put Tween, then Halfling (I'd put Nasssty Hobbit) or Enting, then Ent, but putting Edain after Ent doesn't make much sense. How's about something more like ---> 

I Was Merely Bored
Curious
At Least Halfway Interested
Standard Type Fan Unit
Fairly Obsessive
Has No Life


----------



## Sidhe (Sep 18, 2008)

Durin's Bane said:


> Never liked this stuff... there are always people trying to get to the next rank... What difference does it make how many posts one has? Isn't the quality of the posts and the time you've spent in the forum that matter? Not your spamming ability?





Gilthoniel said:


> I agree with DB, I post on another forum (it's nothing compared to you, TTF!!) and we have this kind of thing... It ends up that you get elitist groups of people in the uppermost band, and everyone is just struggling to get their post count up...
> 
> The end result is that 80% of the forum is completely off topic.



I agree having been a member of numerous forums you're quite correct. DB was absolutely spot on about how little post count matters without context, and titles do indeed just encourage spam more.

I never spam or post something pointless, at least on purpose, it's childish and a waste of everyone's time. We all know who are valued members anyway on a forum: it has little to do with an arbitrary ranking system or a number. 

Quality is its own reward: members know the difference between who post worthless comments frequently, and those that have a lot to say that holds the attention; titles are arbitrary. I've been here for a short time, but I like everyone else can pick out those who have integrity from the time wasters.

Lol, Kudos YayGollum btw. 

May I suggest a few higher elevations of "status":

Sadly Obsessive
Exists Only In This Forums World
Lost
Committed Due To a Mental Illness


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I don't think we need default user titles because custom user titles are allowed and most users prefer them. 
But still, I like Fir's idea. Or you can make something like that: public usergroups (orcs, humans, elves, etc) and make titles for each group.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 18, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> I Was Merely Bored
> Curious
> At Least Halfway Interested
> Standard Type Fan Unit
> ...



ROFL! I'm voting for this!  

However, I do like Elgee's notion of time spent instead of post count. However, it would be unfair to people who register and are active, and then those who register and then happen to come back a year later, to have the same rank. TTF does keep track of "active users", perhaps it could be arranged that you only advance in Rank, as per a time system vs. post count, but only applicable to "active users". 

I still like my Rank names though...the more the "Merry-er" D ). I would hate to get to Eldar and then not be able to go further. I'd arange it that no one on the board currently is even close to the maximum rank, so it's fun for all of us, not just the younglings. By your list, Elgee, I'm already an Ent...leaving only two more ranks for me to conquor...I don't expect to be getting bored of TTF ever, so I would require more ranks to acheive.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 18, 2008)

> by Sidhe
> 
> _I agree having been a member of numerous forums you're quite correct. DB was absolutely spot on about how little post count matters without context, and titles do indeed just encourage spam more._


 


Now that I have finally figured out what is going on here (chat-room rookie); I agree with you and DB. On the flip side, with the active crew participating now, I can’t foresee any one of those members posting anything but quality posts; regardless of some rank or title. If new members started relentlessly spamming; I’m sure Strider, Gothmog, and Yay would get the fly swatter out pretty quick. It might be a fun little change, and I certainly don’t believe any of the current active members would post junk to reach a higher status.


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 18, 2008)

I would prefer to remain “Registered User”.

_(Anything else might attract the attention of my orcish slave-drivers.)_


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 18, 2008)

Custom user titles are fun too. I change mine every so often just for variety.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 19, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Now that I have finally figured out what is going on here (chat-room rookie); I agree with you and DB. On the flip side, with the active crew participating now, I can’t foresee any one of those members posting anything but quality posts; regardless of some rank or title. If new members started relentlessly spamming; I’m sure Strider, Gothmog, and Yay would get the fly swatter out pretty quick. It might be a fun little change, and I certainly don’t believe any of the current active members would post junk to reach a higher status.



Yeah I'm to scared of Striders "red-leather-bound-copy-of-Lord-of-the-Rings" to spam.  (And no, Elgee, I will never let you live it down)


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm excessively proud of my red-leather bound copy. Keep spreading the word, Fir.


----------



## Sidhe (Sep 20, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Now that I have finally figured out what is going on here (chat-room rookie); I agree with you and DB. On the flip side, with the active crew participating now, I can’t foresee any one of those members posting anything but quality posts; regardless of some rank or title. If new members started relentlessly spamming; I’m sure Strider, Gothmog, and Yay would get the fly swatter out pretty quick. It might be a fun little change, and I certainly don’t believe any of the current active members would post junk to reach a higher status.



You're probably right. I'm probably just cynical because of my experience of other forums.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 20, 2008)

Things were a little different here during the "Movie Days" when Legolas Fans and such were all over the place, when there were a ton of less than mature people posting, when there were a gazillion "-- IS SO HOT" threads. 

Nowadays things are slower.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 20, 2008)

Slower, perhaps. Yet things do remain steady. The "____IS SO HOT" threads have almost vanished, though the memory still makes me cringe. Ick! Even though I have admitted to getting into Tolkien AFTER seeing the first movie, I was NEVER one of those creeps. 

I just thought it was a beautiful story, and I read the books, fell madly in love...and five years later, here I am. I can't believe I've been on TTF five years. That's one quarter of my life! 


Oh, and Elgee, I will certainly keep spreading the word...hummm....*has an idea, hits "post reply", and scuffles off to edit signature*


----------



## Illuin (Sep 20, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _I just thought it was a beautiful story, and I read the books, fell madly in love...and five years later, here I am. I can't believe I've been on TTF five years. That's one quarter of my life! _


 

You have a gentle and gracious soul Firawyn. This world needs more people like you; regardless of what ideologies you follow, you’re a good human being….that is what counts. Maybe it is akin to the way Gandalf thought about Hobbits. No Ideology; no prejudice; no self righteousness; just friendship……my kind of person.. God bless .


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 21, 2008)

Always like being in someone else's signature. The only other time I can remember is when I told Hammersmith, in a private conversation, "I think Mt. Rushmore is in North Dakota, but maybe it is in South Dakota, so don't quote me on that." 

Next thing I know Hammersmith's signature has that exact sentence in it and I have clearly been credited. 

I still haven't bothered to look up where Mt. Rushmore is, though I did see National Treasure II. Does that count?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 21, 2008)

> Does that count?


 
Everything counts.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 21, 2008)

It's in South Dakota, m'dear. And National Treasure II was amazing!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 22, 2009)

YayGollum said:


> I Was Merely Bored
> Curious
> At Least Halfway Interested
> Standard Type Fan Unit
> ...



Oh, Yay, trust you to say something brilliantly honest. It warms my hobbity little heart. Seriously, this stuff is fun in some ways but not at all worth the trouble. If we must needs have such things how's about we do something like this so we can at least laugh about it and keep it from being serious/elitist? Hmm?


----------

